# new to saltwater



## Goldeen (Jun 20, 2012)

ok ive kept freshwater tanks all my life successively i think im ready to step it up a notch i have a 10 gallon tank and a will to learn new things im ready to do a saltwater i only want like 2 fish to start out with especially since the saltwater fish are so expensive :/ but i wanna try so what can i put in my 10 gallon i was hoping i could start with a tank bred clown fish if i can find one tank raised in Tennessee ive done so much research on what to get for the tank but not on what fish to actually get so i decided to ask some people who know what they are doing  thanks in advance


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

You could put a couple firefish in a 10g. Clowns really need more room 30g or bigger.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm thinking of making my 29g SW too but not sure just yet. The fire fish look cool. What should someone new to SW need to know first?


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

Look at the beginner saltwater section of the forum and read the stickies.


----------



## Goldeen (Jun 20, 2012)

the only reason i said clownfish was i herd that they r a good starter fish and my 55 gallon has been taken hostage by my goldfish lol


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

What about them little blue looking SW fish? I'm sure you can keep them in a 10g.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

There's so many blue sw fish lol. You would need to narrow it down a bit.


----------



## Goldeen (Jun 20, 2012)

are you talking about damsels?


----------



## Goldeen (Jun 20, 2012)

jlpropst00 holy crap u live near me!!!


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

Where in TN are you?


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Goldeen said:


> are you talking about damsels?


Yes. Guess I was wrong you need a 30g for them. Looks like you can only have gobys and fire fish in a 10g. Oh and a orange lined cardinalfish.


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

Don't forget inverts. There are a lot of cool ones in SW. So there are lots of cool options.


----------



## Goldeen (Jun 20, 2012)

jlpropst00 said:


> Where in TN are you?



im in Murfreesboro


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

Goldeen said:


> im in Murfreesboro


I was up your way a few months ago for the Tenn Renn Festival. We spent the night in the 'Boro.


----------



## Goldeen (Jun 20, 2012)

Also what is a basic list of things i need for a sw tank im almost ready for it i would just like some basic stuff to get so i can figure up the money i need ^_^


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

Tank, Salt Mix, RO/DI or distilled water, Heater, Powerhead(s), Filter or Live rock. Hydrometer or refractometer. That should be good for a Fish Only. Of course the typical stuff substrate (usually sand), Live Rock if you want a FOWLR. Now if you want a reef then you need more stuff and depends on a hundred different factors.


----------



## Goldeen (Jun 20, 2012)

awesome thanks found everything i need online now i just need to decide on a fish :/


----------

